# Can you help???



## Bolero (Apr 13, 2007)

Won some orchid seedlings the other night? I am just going to grow them in cool to hot conditions (depending on the season). Any thoughts on their culture? I'm not familiar with them......thanks!!!

Miltonia Goodale Moir 'Golden Wonder'
Stanhopea graveolens
Colmanara Space Race

Do you think these will do ok in conditions that small cattleya hybrids will grow in?

Thanks


----------



## charlie c (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Bolero,

Can help a little with the Stanhopea graveolens. Fairly new to growing Stanhopes. Started with some flasks about 3 years ago. They like bright, but indirect light. Although the leaves of the graveolens are thicker than some other species, they will still sunburn in strong, direct light that Cattleyas will tolerate without burning -- at least in our conditions. 

Heavy feeders when in active growth. But decidedly less needy of feed and water in the winter. As an experiment, we have some growing in long fiber NZS. And some in a soilless mix. Seem to do equally well in both. Haven't bloomed any yet, but hopefully for at least a few this summer. Probabily others with more experience can also chime in. 

Good luck.

charlie c


----------



## Bolero (Apr 13, 2007)

Great thanks for your help!!! I know just where to put that one now, maybe with the Paphs or Masdevallia's.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 13, 2007)

The other two plants will work well in intermediate light and temperature conditions.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 14, 2007)

Great, well they'll all be growing outside all year round so I hope they live through it........lol.

I have found a good spot for each of them with appropriate light requirements, thanks guys for the help.


----------

